# RA Button



## bigal1000 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have Lighroom 6.8 there is supposed to be an RA button in develop module. I can't find it, can one of you folks help out, thanks...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2017)

That button is only available to Lightroom CC2015.8 (subscription) users, not to Lightroom 6.8 (perpetual licence) users.


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks very much, that solves it.


----------

